# Multi streaming to more than one platform



## Paul Carter (May 22, 2017)

It was some time ago but I remember a discussion regarding the ability to broadcast simultaneously to more than one stream platform. Currently broadcasting to Facebook live in most cases but wanted to stream to Facebook live and You tube at the same time. I have notice quite a few other open broadcast programs are offering this as standard with up to 3 simultaneous streams.

Has there been any progress on this option or is it still on the table.

I know I have the option of a paid service with restream. I was hoping not to add another drain on my processing with another window open running in the background. I am not as concerned with data use as I am about reaching a broader audience.

Thanks for the recent updates


----------



## Harold (May 22, 2017)

Few things
1> you don't have to keep the restream window open while streaming with them
2> simulcasting to facebook and another service is reportedly a violation of facebook's terms of service


----------



## Paul Carter (May 22, 2017)

Harold said:


> Few things
> 1> you don't have to keep the restream window open while streaming with them
> 2> simulcasting to facebook and another service is reportedly a violation of facebook's terms of service


Cheers Harold and interesting to hear about Facebook terms of service - they offer an embed option but direct streaming is not allowed. Seems somewhat contradictory, oh wait that sounds like Facebook to a tea


----------



## Ze manel (May 26, 2017)

Nice feature request!


----------



## detdn (Nov 8, 2017)

2> simulcasting to facebook and another service is reportedly a violation of facebook's terms of service

This cannot be right, Facebook allows you to create a Live stream key for any page the only thing is it's only valid for 7 days. You have to create a new key each time to stream longer than that.
vMix lets you stream to you custom server and to Facebook or Youtube at the same time. 

That said, with all OBS has going for it the lack of the ability to multicast will soon make broadcasters stay away.


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 9, 2017)

detdn said:


> 2> simulcasting to facebook and another service is reportedly a violation of facebook's terms of service
> 
> This cannot be right, Facebook allows you to create a Live stream key for any page the only thing is it's only valid for 7 days.



It absolutely can be right, in the sense that it is correct (not debating the morality or cool/uncool aspect of Facebook's policy).  Facebook Live's FAQ specifically states:


> 4. Can I simulcast?
> 
> You cannot simulcast Facebook lives to any third-party sites. The only exception is if you are an owner of a website and are broadcasting to your Facebook page and would like to broadcast to your own first-party site. For example, if you are a sports team and want to stream to Facebook and to your athletics page, that is an acceptable instance of simulcasting. Please review our Live Video policies to ensure your streams are in compliance.



Quoting from Facebook Live's Platform Policy:


> 19. Live API
> 
> 1. Don’t build apps that enable publishers to simultaneously stream to Facebook and other online streaming services.



As far as I can tell, it would be a violation of Facebook's terms for a user to simulcast to Facebook Live and any other site, and it would be a violation of Facebook's terms for OBS to allow it to occur.  To build in multi-streaming, OBS would have to specifically disallow multistreaming for Facebook until Facebook decides to change their policies.  It's annoying, but I doubt anyone here wants to tangle with the Facebook legal team.




detdn said:


> vMix lets you stream to you custom server and to Facebook or Youtube at the same time.


A "custom server" might be interpreted as "your own first-party site", so it would _possibly very loosely_ be okay under these policies, but only just.


----------



## phongsakrit (Feb 24, 2019)

Hi Sir

I read before and try to seek method to do like that 
So  I see cast study on other merchants .Amazing They prepare 10 mobile phone for live streaming at one times. I think OBS may do multicasting into facebook pages or personerl facebook.  Please suggest me. I read policy can do if software support  one time with each devices.


----------



## shadowtroop (Mar 27, 2020)

RytoEX said:


> Quoting from Facebook Live's Platform Policy:
> 
> As far as I can tell, it would be a violation of Facebook's terms for a user to simulcast to Facebook Live and any other site, and it would be a violation of Facebook's terms for OBS to allow it to occur.  To build in multi-streaming, OBS would have to specifically disallow multistreaming for Facebook until Facebook decides to change their policies.  It's annoying, but I doubt anyone here wants to tangle with the Facebook legal team.



Sorry for the bump (Google brought me here), but is there a possibility this feature will be considered now that the clause you're citing has been removed?


----------



## mickythekiller (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi, 
i think multistream is now necessary to


----------



## KHR0N05 (Jan 5, 2022)

here from 2021 to tell ya SLOBS has a multi stream feature (Facebook, YouTube, Twitch) not sure if OBS has it still in search mode.


----------



## TryHD (Jan 5, 2022)

OBS has it as plugin, no need for shitty slobs





						Multiple RTMP outputs plugin
					

homepage: https://sorayuki.github.io/obs-multi-rtmp/  This is a plugin to streaming to multiple RTMP servers concurrently. It's able to share encoders with main output of OBS to save CPU power. It can also use standalone encoders with basic...




					obsproject.com


----------

